# Will I be allowed a second attempt at egg sharing?



## Dotty80 (Jul 12, 2015)

I wonder if anyone can offer advice based on their experience?

I am just on my 2ww of my first egg sharing attempt, but I'm convinced it hasn't worked so trying to plan for the next step.

I got 16 eggs, and out of my 8 there were 5 that fertilised, 5 that made it to day 3, but only one that made it to blast. This seems like a big drop off to me and I'm worried it'll prevent me from trying again.

I don't want phone the clinic yet as can just see that they'll say I have to wait until the review.


----------



## HopingAndPraying (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi dotty 

Embryo development from day 3 to day 5 is often linked to the sperm dna as if all 5 made it to day 3 it suggests the egg was doing its thing and done well ( however you hasn't mentioned the quality on day 3 of the embies) 

It will depend on how your recipients batch done too , she could have a BFP ...

Fingers crossed you won't have to do this again and your little embie is doing well inside! If it got to day 5 then it's a strong one! Hope it sticks for you! 

Good luck xxxx


----------



## Dotty80 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you for your reply.

They said they looked good at day 3, and I don't think they'd have risked taking to day 5 if they hadn't.

I used donor sperm so think that should've been quite good quality?

I'm only 4dp5dt, so not out of the game yet, but feel perfectly normal, have had no implantation bleeding, and just sense it hasn't worked  

I do hope the recipient has a BFP though. Will make it all worthwhile.

Xx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi I didn't have an implant bleed until 8/9 dp5dt and only really noticed myself feeling different towards the end of day 4 into day 5 and even then I wasn’t sure if it was all in my head or not

Good luck


----------



## HopingAndPraying (Mar 28, 2013)

Dotty 

You are defo not out of the game x at 4 days past transfer then sure implantation is underway but as far as symptoms go then you may nit feel a thing! 

I had a natural pregnancy and never has one symptom until 6 weeks and yet during Ivf I was programmed into looking for these sharp pains, pulling sensation behind the belly button, oh and metallic taste ..you know all the stuff but I had nada not a thing other than a missed period! 

Stay positive .....when do you test ? And what grade was your blast? 

With proven donor sperm I would definately question the drop off as if your embies looked good on day 3 then I would not think it's an egg quality issue! egg quality issues between day 1-3 suffer fragmentation and slow dividing ....

Hoping you get a lovely surprise  with a BFP xxx


----------



## Dotty80 (Jul 12, 2015)

So there is still hope then. I've just been a real moaning minney throughout this whole process, worrying my body isn't doing what it should!

Just want to know that I've got another go if I need it, as could barely afford egg sharing at the mo, let alone a full cycle of my own....and am very close to the cut off age for sharing.

Xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Dotty,

Just a quickie as im cooking dinner.

Going on if you get a BFN -

If you recip gets a BFP you will definately be offered another egg share as it shows that your eggs are of decent quality to acheive a potential pregnancy.
If your recip does not get pregnant, it would be highly unlikely that they will refuse you another egg share. They generally will give you a second chance.

I have had 4 egg shares, none of my recips have ever got a BFP. Xx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi dotty

Sorry you are feeling negative about your cycle. Your definitely not out of the game. Try and stay positive I know its hard 

I'm about to start my second egg share cycle, I had a failed cycle in May/June. My clinic had no problem with me sharing again, my recipient didn't cycle the same time as me, she had FET so by the time I had my follow up appt they were unaware of her outcome and they still allowed me to egg share again. I've seen ladies on here egg share 3 times but not sure if there would be an opportunity for a fourth.

Good luck with your journey xx


----------



## Dotty80 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks Fay and Hope, I'll try to stay more positive about the whole thing.  

If it works this time it'll be fantastic, but if not I've got lots of plans for next week to help me feel better...probably starting with wine! Xx


----------

